# Knives in Chicago



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

I am going to be back home in Chicago next weekend and hope to be able to do a little shopping. Besides the usual places (Chef Depot, Bed Bath & Beyond, Fields, Bloomingdales) can anyone suggest a place that has a very wide selection of professional cutlery? 

Terrarich


----------



## mikesheating (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi

There's a place called "north western cutlery" they are at 810 W. Lake, in the town of Chicago and the Phone # 800-650-9866. They have parking on the West side of the building. If your going to shop for knives this place is the best I have ever seen! With the lowest prices! All the wostof sp? Cutlery is 40%off! and the dexter and russell Hi carbon knifes and the forschner line are also sold at low prices.
PS 
You will be on the Randolph St. "RESTAURANT MILE!" so there are tons of good restaurants to get a great meal. This part of town is also just blocks from Isicans fish market and Peoria packing [shopping whole sale place for beef and restaurant food stuff]

Mike:bounce:


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info. It has been a while since I wasm back in town. Too bad I won't have the time to check out all the new eateries. How I miss life in the big city...

Terrarich


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

ditto on Northwestern Cutlery


----------



## robertito (Mar 26, 2002)

A little late, but here's Northwestern's website
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I wasn't able to make it to Northwest Cutlery while I was in Chicago. I was there for a baby shower (my wife is pregnant; due in June) and I spent most of my time with folks. I did pick up a copy of Escoffier's "Guide Culinaire", however.

Thanks again,

Terrarich


----------



## mikesheating (Dec 26, 2002)

:bounce: :chef: 

Terrarich 
Baby shower,,,,, congrats,,,,,, MOSALTOF 

When the little one comes you can cook for him with knifes ordered over the phone. NW cutlery has free delivery of orders over a 100 bucks. 

The link Robertito gave is for a company with the same name but different owner's and Robertito's one is in not in Chicago, but elgin IL.:chef:


----------

